# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area)  Iphone 3Gs solution

## gsm_bouali

*  3Gs MICROPHONE not working SOLVED      iPhone 3GS Battery Ways solution  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 933x789 .  iPhone 3GS Camera Solution    iPhone 3GS Fake Charging & Restart  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x635 .  I-phone 3GS Home Button Ways  هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 800x600 .   I-Phone 3gs lcd light solution       *

----------


## youssef0707

بارك الله فيك 
بارك الله فيك

----------


## charafmak77

بارك الله فيك

----------


## th3j0cker

شكراا بارك الله فيك

----------

